
Ask HN: Does it work to send cold emails to a company where you'd like to work? - 101008
I&#x27;ve been fired from a toxic company in the past days and I decided I would like to work on a company that&#x27;d enjoy - mainly on a topic or theme that I&#x27;d love (art, for example).<p>I have in mind 3 or 4 companies that I would like to apply, but some of them have no opening positions for my role, others I can&#x27;t find any open position at all. Would it be OK if I write to them explaining my position, why the area they work is my passion, and asking if they have a role for me? Or should I wait until they open a new call for my job?<p>Anyone did something like this in the past?<p>Thank you!
======
nkb_
It depends on the company and who do you reach out to from that company.

To increase your chances I will advise you to find a manager that is closely
related to the area that you want to work on. In the e-mail that you sent to
them explain that you see that currently there are no open positions and you
would like to be considered when they have an opening. I am a hiring manager
and every now and then get a cold e-mail from a candidate. If they are not a
fit for my team I search what other positions are open (I work in a big
company) and send their CV to that position. Most people in my position will
just ignore it as it is extra effort and they don't get paid for it. Thus my
recommendation to find someone on the team that you want to join. I think for
a startup or relatively small company (<100) it is ok to reach out to anyone
from that company but for the bigger companies targeting the team you want to
join is important.

Another approach is to find someone at that company that is doing something
similar to what you are doing and connect with them over LinkedIn or other
means. Ask them if they will be willing to recommend you (most companies have
hiring bonuses so they have some incentive of helping you).

Good luck and hope you get a job with one of your preferred companies.

~~~
101008
Thank you so much for your advice, it is really useful. I was going to send
the email to jobs@, but directing to a specfic person is a better idea. Thanks
again!

~~~
nkb_
You are welcome! Hope you get one of the wanted jobs.

